# Do you have to attend volunteer events?



## Spideressential (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi!! I am pretty new to target (only been here about a month) I was recently asked if I wanted to go to a volunteer event we have coming up next week. They kind of acted like they were expecting me to go. I’m not sure if I want to though because it’s pretty far away. Can I get in trouble for not going? Do certain department have to go regardless? I just wasn’t for certain.


----------



## Panda13 (Oct 27, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2022)

Yeah, you don't have to go.


----------



## MrT (Oct 27, 2022)

I've done a bunch and they can be fun but you definitely don't have too and will not be in trouble


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 27, 2022)

Years ago myself and some new hires did a volunteer day at a local *******  (for anonymity).  Store mgmt was basically unappreciative and the vol. recipients were critical and not even a thank you.  Going forward, for the remaining years, fuck it.  Line up the mustard and salad dressing, make bales, be friendly and that's it.


----------



## NKG (Oct 27, 2022)

Does Target pay you to do them? I can't remember.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 27, 2022)

NKG said:


> Does Target pay you to do them? I can't remember.


Nope


----------



## NKG (Oct 27, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Nope


Really? My current job does.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 27, 2022)

NKG said:


> Really? My current job does.


Sometimes we get a free shirt.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2022)

Spot does pay for some hours on volunteer event.


----------

